# Eröffnung "Dirtville" - Dirtgelände der Gravity Pilots



## Sepprheingauner (30. September 2008)

Am Samstag, den 11. Oktober 2008 ist es soweit. Beim "HIGHWAY JAM" wird ab 14:00h das neue Trainingsgelände des Mountainbikevereins GravityPilots e.V. eingeweiht - hier die Infos vom Verein:

"*Dirtville*" heißt die neue Location, welche im Rhein-Main-Gebiet sicherlich ihresgleichen sucht. Wetterunabhängiges Outdoor-biken, wo gibt es das? 







Richtig, unter der *Sulzbachtalbrücke bei Eltville*. Auf Ihrem neuen Trainingsgelände haben die GravityPilots eine abwechslungsreiche Kombination aus Tables, Doubles, Corner, Anliegern und Northshores gebaut. Sogar einen Pumptrack und eine Funbox gibt es. Wem alle diese Anglizismen nichts sagen, der ist herzlich eingeladen, uns an diesem Tag zu besuchen und sich von uns in die Tiefen des Funsports Mountainbiken einführen zu lassen. Alle anderen sind hiermit aufgefordert sich nach Herzenslust auszutoben und sich mit Schmackes über die Kicker zu schiessen und dabei fette Tricks zu ziehen. Es besteht Helmpflicht! Protektoren werden empfohlen.










Unser Partner *Hibike* wird Testbikes für euch bereit halten und bietet euch in seinem Zelt alles was das Bikerherz begehrt. Für fette Beschallung und das Verleihen von Flügeln sorgt der *Red Bull Hummer mit DJ.* Weiterhin wird vor Ort gegrillt. Ihr könnt euch auch eigene Verpflegung mitbringen und auf unserem "Ochsenschwenker" brutzeln. Für Rückfragen steht euch der Verein gerne zur Verfügung. Kontakt über die Website: http://gravitypilots.de

Die GravityPilots sind ein Mountainbike Verein mit Sitz in Eltville. Wir nehmen mit unserem Rennteam aktiv am deutschen und europäischen IXS Downhill Cup teil. Wir haben uns der Nachwuchsförderung und dem Ausbau unserer Sportart verschrieben. Wir sind Mitglied im Landessportbund Hessen und seit 2007 ein eingetragener Verein mit derzeit 30 Mitgliedern. Pressecoverage in überregionalen Medien: MTB Rider "Baumeister des Monats" und Fahrerprofil "Birk Berghäuser".



Anfahrt mit dem Auto:

von Wiesbaden / Mainz kommend über die A66 / B4, Ausfahrt Richtung Martinsthal, am Kreisel dritte Ausfahrt nach Eltville nehmen und dann der L3036 für ca. 650m folgen und dann scharf rechts abbiegen in einen Schotterweg. Parkgelegenheiten entlang des Wiesweg nutzen! Von Rüdesheim kommend genauso.

Anfahrt mit dem ÖPNV:

RE/RB10 bis Eltville Bhf und dann mit dem Bus 172 bis Eltville Schulzentrum bzw. mit dem Bus 173 bis Eltville Wiesweg

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&saddr...27466&t=h&z=16

*Wir freuen uns auf zahlreiche Gäste! Zum Fahren, Plaudern, Grillen und Chillen!
Gruß Sepprheingauner*


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Oktober 2008)

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=3471966&rub=3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

